# помогите определить стоимость аккардиона



## yyarik (18 Дек 2011)

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста определить стоимость данного аккордеона..











Знаю о нём то что он был привезён из Германии, был подарок моему дедушке, на нем никто так ни разу и не сыграл.

вот что на развороте аккордеона написано;

*Monika
PGH
"Klingende Taler"
zwotab. Klingenthal/Sa
20817
Mode is Germany*


----------



## БАЯННЫЙ МАСТЕР (8 Янв 2012)

Это и плохо, что никто на нём ни разу не играл. Если состояние ещё "игровое" то до 300 у.е. можно дать. Если клиент не потенциальный- и того меньше.


----------

